# Yorkshire Christmas Meet Yeadon/Leeds THU 12th DEC



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

*Thursday 12th December 2013 - Yorkshire Christmas Meet.
*
For the Christmas meet we will meet in Yeadon, Leeds at Morrisons at 7.30pm. The postcode is *LS19 7PP**, Harper Lane*. The car park is around the back, and not accessible from the high street. We will aim to meet at the bottom of the car park by the petrol station. Failing that just look for a few TT's with lights on.

We will aim to leave at 8pm, for a drive taking us past the airport, through Otley heading over the moors towards the A59 then routing back into Otley via Stainburn. A really good route with plenty of twists and visibility. We will then gather at the Horse & Farrier in Otley for a meal at 9.00pm.

*Horse & Farrier - LS21 1BQ, Cattle Market Street.
*
*Christmas menu - *http://www.markettowntaverns.co.uk/...uploads/Horse Farrier Christmas Menu 2013.pdf
*Standard Menu exc specials - *http://www.markettowntaverns.co.uk/_frames/frame.asp?iLink=/uploads/Horse Menu August 2013.pdf



We really hope to see any new or more local members attend this meet. Given Yorkshire is a rather large county its difficult to arrange a monthly meet that suits everyones location. Really look forward to seeing some new faces, and have a laugh with the usual crowd.

*Attending:
*
TondyTT +1
TootRS +1
DarthHawkEye
Phil123456789?
Paul-TTS
Dak2v
HollaJ


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah count me in!


----------



## Paul-TTS (Nov 18, 2013)

Count me in! New to the car and forums so would be good to get involved.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Paul-TTS said:


> Count me in! New to the car and forums so would be good to get involved.


Excellent, will be great to meet you. Where are you located? What colour TTS?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Also to add, this runs starts off with a tunnel run which many will enjoy.

Especially if like to fart :wink:


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

i would love to get on one of these meets , but struggle to get out mid week . . . . 

do you ever plan similar events for a weekend ?!? :?:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

MGauky said:


> i would love to get on one of these meets , but struggle to get out mid week . . . .
> 
> do you ever plan similar events for a weekend ?!? :?:


Currently nothing planned for a weekend. For the past year I've been attending we have always done a Thursday, typically the last one of the month if christmas doesn't get in the way.

Surely you can make it out just one night of the month? :wink:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Wouldn't be averse to a Sunday afternoon meet come the spring, would make a nice change


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> MGauky said:
> 
> 
> > i would love to get on one of these meets , but struggle to get out mid week . . . .
> ...


I will try to clear a thursday evening !



TootRS said:


> Wouldn't be averse to a Sunday afternoon meet come the spring, would make a nice change


   Hoping !!


----------



## Paul-TTS (Nov 18, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Paul-TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in! New to the car and forums so would be good to get involved.
> ...


Thanks, live in Pudsey so Yeadon is very handy! Car is white with black alloys.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Paul-TTS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Paul-TTS said:
> ...


Excellent. We will keep an eye out for you...

Im thinking several runs through the airport tunnel will be required.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> Paul-TTS said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


Sounds good. May be an idea to have the LBA fire crew on standby?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Sounds good. May be an idea to have the LBA fire crew on standby?


Dont worry there are no crash barriers at the end of the tunnel :wink:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Id like to make a public complaint:

I am disappointed that no one has complimented the lovely illustrative map above... A lot of effort went into that!


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

well done tondyTT

the map looks excellent & very informative , great route you have picked out !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

MGauky said:


> well done tondyTT
> 
> the map looks excellent & very informative , great route you have picked out !!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Thank you, glad you noticed :lol:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

MGauky said:


> well done tondyTT
> 
> the map looks excellent & very informative , great route you have picked out !!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


+1 :wink:


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry I missed out last time guys. I got my dates mixed up and was at the german market on my works staff party. Needless to say I'm not missing this one! Can't wait


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

A note to all attending, the pub stops serving food at 9 so need to get away from the meeting point sharpish! The cruise should take 40mins so we should be fine if we leave at 7.45/7.50pm


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

My first meet looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Might have to miss this meet - I am now working away this week and will struggle getting back in time :?

Hope you have a good one and all the best for Xmas etc.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Might have to miss this meet - I am now working away this week and will struggle getting back in time :?
> 
> Hope you have a good one and all the best for Xmas etc.


Shirking rep responsibilities... :roll:


----------



## Paul-TTS (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry for the last minute cancellation but going to be taking clients out tomorrow evening now, hopefully next time!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Paul-TTS said:


> Sorry for the last minute cancellation but going to be taking clients out tomorrow evening now, hopefully next time!


bring them along?


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

hope you all have a great drive & meal tonight !!

sorry i can't get there

maybe next time


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Disappointing turn out tonight guys it has to be said! Other than that another fantastic drive out with good food


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

holla_j said:


> Disappointing turn out tonight guys it has to be said! Other than that another fantastic drive out with good food


how many came ???

mid-week meets are hard for me to attend due to work , i would love regular meets like this on a weekend !


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Just found this video on youtube, seems to show a TTRS and a 225 going through a tunnel on a private road. They sound nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjgaAV_v ... e=youtu.be


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds good !

Great find that :mrgreen:


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Really enjoyed meeting you all last night food was excellent looking forward to the next one


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

dak2v said:


> Really enjoyed meeting you all last night food was excellent looking forward to the next one


It was great to meet you, hope you can make the next one!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

holla_j said:


> Just found this video on youtube, seems to show a TTRS and a 225 going through a tunnel on a private road. They sound nice!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjgaAV_v ... e=youtu.be


i heard you came across a video of a ttrs smoking a porsche 996 or something of the kind...?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Now then chaps,

Happy New Year and all, hope your all well?

Needless to say the Z4 didn't last long (2months) and I'm looking to get another TT however this time do it properly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hopefully get down to a meet and catch up, I hear The Rhytre Arms is wondering where you've got too!?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Adam,

Welcome back!

What sort of TT are you after this time?


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure about spec/model/engine, but definitely want to go with Quattro and S-tronic this time. I'd like some advice and opinions of you guys first of course, I really need a car that I'm going to stick with for a while.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Atom1 said:


> Not sure about spec/model/engine, but definitely want to go with Quattro and S-tronic this time. I'd like some advice and opinions of you guys first of course, I really need a car that I'm going to stick with for a while.


Lol... Not surprised. Hope you didn't lose too much money.

TTS or TTRS would be a great shout. If not I hear the 2.0TFSI is good and can be mapped well. Unsure if this is available in Quattro. TDI I don't think is great in S-Tronic and is worse on fuel, just a thought.

Look forward to hearing more once you purchase.

(Were the zim zimmer owners all old boring bastards?)


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about spec/model/engine, but definitely want to go with Quattro and S-tronic this time. I'd like some advice and opinions of you guys first of course, I really need a car that I'm going to stick with for a while.
> ...


Thank you for the advice, depending on the offers available I may be able to stretch too a TTS but 2.0TFSI looks the better financial option and add some extras.

Got some great stories, will share with you next time about the 'zimmers'


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

The 2.0 TFSi is available in quattro but only with S-Tronic.

Have you thought about locating a car from stock?, you'd probably get a better deal.

Remember the mark 3 is rumoured to be out at some point possibly back end of this year. I wouldn't want to be waiting 3 months for a car and then it being replaced a few a months later. This could also influence how long they continue taking factory orders for.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

phil3012 said:


> The 2.0 TFSi is available in quattro but only with S-Tronic.
> 
> Have you thought about locating a car from stock?, you'd probably get a better deal.
> 
> Remember the mark 3 is rumoured to be out at some point possibly back end of this year. I wouldn't want to be waiting 3 months for a car and then it being replaced a few a months later. This could also influence how long they continue taking factory orders for.


That's actually the reason I'm looking now, I'll hopefully get some better last minute deals on the Mk2 and fully specked. Then wait 12-18 months after the Mk3 honeymoon period as they will be no offers initially with that.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Atom1 said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > The 2.0 TFSi is available in quattro but only with S-Tronic.
> ...


Get TTS they got all the options pretty much as standard, look for one a year old, will be a bargain.


----------

